# Amphibia 1967



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

These seem rare as three legged unicorns. Anybody got any idea how often they come up and what the going rate is?


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

There was one in the sales section last week I think it was, it was up for Â£250.

I think it was withdrawn from sale.

So have a quick search and you should find it.


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Blimey - only got access to the sales forum this week, typical!

Cheers, shall keep me eye out in case some crazy fool decides to flog their one on


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

ProperTidy said:


> Blimey - only got access to the sales forum this week, typical!
> 
> Cheers, shall keep me eye out in case some crazy fool decides to flog their one on


I was about to sell you mine but now I don't want to be seen as a crazy fool


















:lol:


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Kutusov said:


> ProperTidy said:
> 
> 
> > Blimey - only got access to the sales forum this week, typical!
> ...


Sorry, bloody predictive text, I didn't mean crazy fool. I meant wise and benevolent soul, obviously


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Nha, nha, you were right the first time! These aren't ultra rare but they can be hard to come by. Set an alert on ebay or something and be prepared for a tough competition. Especially the ugly duckling no one seems to like, the version with numbers and its unusual dark iridescent dial.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

If you dont want to splash the cash the look-a-likey is not bad. 251498466850 Put a decent strap on this and it would look pretty cool.


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Cheers lucky, yeah have kept an eye on the lookalikes, don't have a ministry case either so will get one before long. I know I'd still pine after the 67 though and end up buying one at some point!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

ProperTidy said:


> Cheers lucky, yeah have kept an eye on the lookalikes, don't have a ministry case either so will get one before long. I know I'd still pine after the 67 though and end up buying one at some point!


 Go on WUS, hit the Russian section, then top of the page hit Image Gallery then look for Vostok 1967. Photo's by a guy name of Reno. Then you will have to buy one. :yes:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> If you dont want to splash the cash the look-a-likey is not bad. 251498466850 Put a decent strap on this and it would look pretty cool.


Nha, nice as it might be, and reminiscent of the 1967 as it might be (both Amphibia MkII reissues) that won't do it. The 1967 is a completely different watch quality-wise. I think you also own one, so you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > If you dont want to splash the cash the look-a-likey is not bad. 251498466850 Put a decent strap on this and it would look pretty cool.
> ...


Yeah sure massive difference in quality. Best Vostok ever. IMO. I should wear it more often.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Bed time. Later. :russian:


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Just look at it. Jesus.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Rude not to show you mine too, I guess


----------



## ombray (Feb 14, 2014)

Some nice looking watches here


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Draygo said:


> Rude not to show you mine too, I guess


well youngman same deal as the 710 you sold me and its a deal.love the strap on that


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

That was me selling mine briefly â€" it was a momentary lapse of reason


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

I'll message you my phone number, my work number, my other halfs number and my mums number... Just in case you have another momentary lapse of reason


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

I think he has come to his senses on that score lol


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

it said:


> That was me selling mine briefly â€" it was a momentary lapse of reason


I won't be modest and I'm claiming some responsability into knocking some sense into your head!.... You're welcome


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Might as well show mine off too seeing as everyone else is:



4 more posts to 1000! What should I give away?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Lampoc said:


> Might as well show mine off too seeing as everyone else is:
> 
> http://s4.photobucket.com/user/Lampoc/media/DSC00607.jpg.html]
> 
> 4 more posts to 1000! What should I give away? One of your custom RAF Amphibia's would be a nice gesture.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

You're not worthy! Only St Barbara's chosen few get the opportunity to wear one of those


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

The big guns are out now. :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Lampoc said:


> You're not worthy! Only St Barbara's chosen few get the opportunity to wear one of those


I was in 85th squadron air cadets and I was an RAF marksman. Had the crossed 303 badge. Still got the 303 and the pig sticker bayonet.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> > You're not worthy! Only St Barbara's chosen few get the opportunity to wear one of those
> ...


What model No4 mk2 or older , nice old rifles


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > Lampoc said:
> ...


 Made in Maltby 1944. No 4.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

One of the original 1967 , is it ?

151268955399


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> One of the original 1967 , is it ?
> 
> 151268955399


If it is, fine, but compare what that looks like to the watches posted in this thread. :yes:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> One of the original 1967 , is it ?
> 
> 151268955399


No, the 1967 is the modern version that is a commemorative watch of the MkII you've posted.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

So are you better off with the original or a modern copy , are they a world apart on quality.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> So are you better off with the original or a modern copy , are they a world apart on quality.


Worlds apart, tbh. Not that originals aren't great, because they are (if you can find them in good condition).

You might enjoy a rummage in this old thread - see my pic about three down on page 1 comparing the 1967 to a MKII...

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=65655&st=0


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Draygo said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > So are you better off with the original or a modern copy , are they a world apart on quality.
> ...


Thanks Draygo nice to see a comparison shot , they are similar but the modern one does look far better quality. The one you have with the silver bezel looks great , to be honest I wouldn't mind both .


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Qualitywise, they are not worlds apart, they are dimensions apart :lol: Even regarding any other Vostok model, past or present. If someone had handed me an unbranded 1967 when I didn't know what it was, I would have gone through the list of all the boutique watchmakers (Steinhart, Helson, Benarus, etc) and the thought it might be a Vostok would never cross my mind.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> it said:
> 
> 
> > That was me selling mine briefly â€" it was a momentary lapse of reason
> ...


 He is at it again. Stop him someone.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well...


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Some people just won't be told.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Has he been drinking?


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

ProperTidy said:


> shall keep me eye out in case some crazy fool decides to flog their one on


...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

ProperTidy said:


> ProperTidy said:
> 
> 
> > shall keep me eye out in case some crazy fool decides to flog their one on
> ...


You got it?


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Kutusov said:


> ProperTidy said:
> 
> 
> > ProperTidy said:
> ...


Mine all mine!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well done!! :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Thatâ€™s a special watch and he is good fella to buy from. Welcome to the 67 club. :thumbup:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Well done PT. Can I have the 090 back now?


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks fellas... And errr no draygo!


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

luckywatch said:


> Thatâ€™s a special watch and he is good fella to buy from.


2nd that, still love my Orca even though I've only worn it 3 times.

:fox:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Anyone got a 1967 look alike for sail


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Â£44 plus delivery at Meranom. Polished or matt.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Can't look at meranom so many new dials I want


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

And there's the most decent of the 090s now available, the old MkII design with the blue sections on the dial. :yes: I still find the old case a lot cooler but you get a new automatic watch with this one.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

It does look good , I'm going to ban myself off meranom


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Looooooook


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

here is my old manual version on my little collectors board :thumbup:



i think its on a grey bund now :lol:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

thought it was


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> Looooooook


That's the one I was talking about. Well worth, me thinks. That's as classic as it can be, :yes:


----------

